# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Licensed Optician

## imatters.net

*Licensed Optician- Luxury Boutique – Fun Atmosphere – Sacramento, California!* 
Our love is eyewear!  Curated, custom, and collections that are not available in every office!
_With love comes enjoyment, success and personal growth._
We want you… to succeed as a top tier Optician with us.
As opticians and artisans ourselves we provide mentorships to those wanting to grow into luxury.  _Support for those that love luxury and desire to be in a private practice._
Our Licensed opticians have options too!  Full time, bonuses, benefits and lead fulfilled careers.  Make us your forever home with a partnership track. 
it is 2023 and your life will move in a new direction, not static, but engaged and growing.
Why us! We see the world better with concierge care, eyewear purchasing parties, and your best day in eyecare!
*Fabulous review*_!  Loved my visit! I have wanted glasses that have personality - ideally mine! This is the first place time I've had more than one option - and all incredible! I really loved having a designer's eye helping me select the right look for my face and personality!_
Let’s make it your new career- you deserve it!  Location and Luxury, live in our town or commute, we are a 30 min drive to Sacramento, and 45 min to the mountains!
Your future begins with the first step.. send your resume to Charisse@imatters.net.. Schedule your confidential conversation and see your future.  866.412.4115
imatters – representing top tier clients, talent and growth in the eyecare community. www.imatters.net

----------

